# wild turkey in maineville



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Saw about five turkeys on the way into work this morning about six am out in the fields right along the tree line. Looked like pretty good size birds. Then again on my way home around 5 I saw about ten birds in different field a couple of miles away from the first one. I have been living out here for about 3 years and have never seen even one before. Pretty cool to so many in one day. S


----------

